# Fondant cracking



## jrsaunders (Jul 9, 2008)

My fondant develops small cracks and splits when applying to a cake. Can't figure out why. Fondant is made a couple of days in advance. Any advice?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have only worked with store bought fondant from a specialty cake store. the only time i have seen cracking is when somebody has stretched the fondant to fit over a cake. ... what are you using to prevent the fondant from sticking to the rolling pin and counter top? powdered sugar? crisco? cornstarch?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

what formula are you using? sounds like you are working it to cold and dry. 
i like to use marshmallow fondant for smaller cakes and Satinice for the larger cakes.
try using a brush to dust corn starch on your surface before rolling. 
(not just broadcasting by hand).


----------

